# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Dentistry >  Dental AI tech, Overjet, Inc., Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Overjet, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Overjet raises $7.85M for its dental-focused AI tech"

by Alex Wilhelm
June 2, 2020

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Overjet sinks its teeth into another round of capital for its dental AI tech"

by Christine Hall
December 20, 2021

----------

